# Quinn Family Plan maternity benefits



## adam_net (24 Sep 2009)

I've been reading websites for weeks now to try get my head around health insurance and maternity benefits. I have a few queries that i am hoping to get some help on.
I changed from a lesser quinn package up to the family plan back in Apr. Have recently found out I am expecting in May 2010. 
Will my health insurance for maternity benefits be valid? The quinn website says I cannot claim for a year. As a customer, when do I claim? Is it when the baby is born - in which case I will be a year into my new policy?

As this is the first, I would like to go private for the additional benefits - and I figure I've been paying my premiums so should take advantage of the benefit.

What the quinn website doesnt tell you is whats NOT included? Can anyone give me a rough "real" idea of what we'd be looking at paying if we went private?

How much should we expect to pay the avg consultant?


----------



## NuMarvel (24 Sep 2009)

A) Congratulations!

B) When you upgraded your package, there is a one year upgrade rule, which means that once you are admitted at least a year after you upgraded, you are entitled to the higher hospital benefits that your new plan gives you. Your new plan may also give you additional out-patient benefits for consultant visits and other pre and post natal benefits. 

c) to claim for the hospital benefit, the hospital will give you a claim form when you are admitted. Just fill it in and they will send it and the bills to Quinn. After you are discharged, make sure to ring Quinn to have the baby added to your policy, the hospital may not automatically do it.

d) The cost of a consultant can be *anything* from €2,000 for the overall package. Do a search on here and you'll find more accurate figures. Quinn will pay them drectly for the actual delivery of the baby (about €500 I think), but most consultants factor this in and charge you the balance. Some of this balance can be claimed at the end of your membership year as part of your out-patient claim.

e) When I worked for bupa, we had a letter that sent to members that gave a breakdown of the maternity benefits of their plan. I imagine Quinn still have it as it was very handy. Give them a call and ask them to send that out so that you're aware of all the benefits available to you.

f) Congratulations again!


----------



## lou2 (25 Sep 2009)

If you are based in Dublin then the cost of private Consultant maternity care is more likely to be around the 4,000 to 4,500 mark. It's pricey.


----------

